# Rescue Raffle Time - Need Prize Donations



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

_It’s almost time for our annual Rescue Raffle. Tickets will begin being sold on June 14, 2010 and the prize drawing will be on July 19, 2010._​_
_​_We are currently seeking prize donations for gifts to be raffled off. If there is anything you could donate to the raffle in terms of a prize, it would be greatly appreciated (we do suggest a minimum value of $10 for each prize). We ask that gifts be Maltese-related if possible and must be new. It can be a gift basket, a box of toys, Maltese clothes, gift certificates to your store, gift certificates to nationwide chains such as PetSmart or Petco, gift certificates to on-line stores, artwork, or anything else you can think of that is related to Maltese. _​_Anything you can give will be greatly appreciated!_​_

_​_Please pm me or email me at __[email protected]__ with what you want to donate. If you have a picture of the item, please attach so that we can feature the item when we are selling raffle tickets._​_

_​_I would like to know about prize donations no later than June 11, 2010, if possible._​*(And to start off the Prize Donations, Jung has agreed to donate 2 Lifetime Mamberships to SM. Isn't that wonderful!!!)*​


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll donate a $25 gift certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj -- thanks so much for your generosity. That's wonderful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll donate a coffee mug with your dog's picture on it....and I'll fill it with doggie treats. I can take a picture of my mug for an example if you'd like. 

The only thing I'd need from the prize winner is a picture or two of their dog/dogs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Pat. I have the one you did for me (on my window sill) and will use a picture of it.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll donate a Tanner Tog.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

PurePaws and Pampered Pet Boutique will put together a selection of PurePaws products.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am willing to donate a $25 gift certificate of the winner's choosing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm donating this brush, and 2 sets of a Madan brush and comb. 
Let the raffle begin. Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will donate a hand made Maltese purse. It wasnt made by myself but was donated to be used for making money for AMA rescue. Now if I can figure out how to send a pic of it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> I'm donating this brush, and 2 sets of a Madan brush and comb.
> Let the raffle begin. Yeah baby!!!
> xoxoxoxoxo


Of course I always exclude myself from being able to win any of the prizes because I handle the drawing and all. 

But every year things are donated that I just MUST have. Kerry this is adorable!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would be happy to donate a custom made tutu.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh goody, goody!!!!!!!!!! I don't have any gifts to donate, but I am very glad to see this happening again this year.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn: thank you so very much for doing this again!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just love the Rescue Raffles!! It's a lot of fun, and a great cause ~ :chili::chili:


Not sure yet what I will be donating so will let you know.

More than likely it won't be Maltese related though.

Hey Aunty Lynn, Steve won stupid LBB last year, and returned him :angry:
Let's raffle him again this year. He comes with four sets of fake eyes.
That should sweeten the pot. Thank you Aunty. Gotta go. Frankie,
and I, are trying to dig the micro-chip out of LBB. Love Joplin


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so glad to see you'll be doing the raffle again this year. It was great last year and I think you did a wonderful job. 
I'm still in Gulfport but will be returning to Ohio in a couple of days. I'll be happy to donate again but I'll have to get back with you next week after I'm home. 
Now I need to buy lots of tickets :thumbsup:
Thanks for doing this Lynn!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I can't believe you're doing this again.:blink: But sure glad you are.:chili: Last year I bought raffle tix before I even had a Maltese :smrofl: but what a great cause. And I even won a Madan brush which I gave to a friend's rescue so nice circle there. I'd like to try to donate something this year and will let you know. Are you sure you're up to this??:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Frankie and Joplin -- I think this is the 3rd time we've tried to include LBB as a raffle prize. It seems that no matter who wins him, he gets to stay at your house. Joplin, I don't even think that if you take out the micro chip, it will help.

But -- just in case, we'll include him as a prize donation again this year.

Yes -- I want to do the Raffle again. It's fun for me. It's such a worthwhile cause, and it takes my mind off of my health issues. I have this down to a science, so it isn't much of a challenge for me to handle it.

BTW -- we will begin selling raffle tickets on June 14th, so be sure to save some of your money to donate to the Rescues so that you can get your tickets. 

Thanks again for all of your wonderful support for this worthwhile cause. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


3Maltmom said:


> I just love the Rescue Raffles!! It's a lot of fun, and a great cause ~ :chili::chili:
> 
> 
> Not sure yet what I will be donating so will let you know.
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I can donate a $50 gift certificate to Show Dog Store and a $50 gift certificate to Petedge (or online stores of the winners choosing)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I spoke to Jenny at toplinepet.com via email. Jenny will be donating something towards the raffle, too. What a sweetheart Jenny is!!!
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can donate 2 bracelets with maltese dog charms on them - winners can choose colour of beads and also the bracelets will be made according to their wrist sizes.









I can also donate 2 tutu's - winners can choose colours and sizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is just wonderful. I have a couple of people that I'm calling about donations too. (none SM members -- but the Malt owners buy a lot from them.)


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so glad you are doing this again. Thank you, Lacie's Mom. I can donate a $25 gift certificate to petco or petsmart, the choice is the winner's!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So far, I've got two brand new (with tags) Kwigy-Bo items to donate. One XXS t-shirt that says "I :heart: NY" and a fleece jacket in XXS that's navy and black. I've been holding onto these things that were too small for Tyler for this raffle.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great -- keep the prizes coming. I'll begin posting the prize pictures in a separate thread sometime next week.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Donate a doggie or kittie name tag.*

I can't believe I missed this thread,count me in for a name doggie tag or kitty tag,their choice of shape. Let me know where to send and where to get a raffle ticket too. Maybe I'll get lucky ....

I'll be leaving for Florida on the 14th but I'll try to check in.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bumping this up. We need more prize donations!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Lynn I just responded on the other thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Hey Lynn I just responded on the other thread.:thumbsup:


Good for you!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

KAG said:


> I'm donating this brush, and 2 sets of a Madan brush and comb.
> Let the raffle begin. Yeah baby!!!
> xoxoxoxoxo


 Oh Kerry I would love to win tthat prize!:chili:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I am waiting to hear back from 1 of the vendors I use, has lovely goodies. If she has gift certificates I will donates a $30.00 1.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I will also donate a Maltese dress from Prissy Paws besides the gift certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows I donated earlier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I will also donate a Maltese dress from Prissy Paws besides the gift certificate to M'Lady's Dog Bows I donated earlier.


Marj - now I wish Tyler was a girl.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll donate my Tasmanian Devil SeRi :chili: :chili: :chili: oh wait, maybe no live animals allowed . .okay then, how about a $25.00 from gofetch instead :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Des I will buy all the raffle tickets to win that cute little girl SeRi!!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Oh Des I will buy all the raffle tickets to win that cute little girl SeRi!!!!


 
hahaha, thanks Jennifer . . .in case not everyone knows, I do have gift certificates you can buy on my gofetch site to donate to this good cause :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Des - thanks so much for donating SeRi. I'm making an exception about winning a prize and remember -- I'm picking the winning numbers. SeRi baby, you'll be moving to the Southwest really, really soon. LOL

Seriously -- thanks to everyone for your generous donations.

BTW -- LBB is the only live animal to be auctioned (and no one every claims that prize -- to Joplin's dismay. LOL)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Des - thanks so much for donating SeRi. I'm making an exception about winning a prize and remember -- I'm picking the winning numbers. SeRi baby, you'll be moving to the Southwest really, really soon. LOL
> 
> Seriously -- thanks to everyone for your generous donations.
> 
> BTW -- LBB is the only live animal to be auctioned (and no one every claims that prize -- to Joplin's dismay. LOL)


I swear. I'm going to start an LBB defense fund. I can't see HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley that boy being so maligned. I love you sweetie...but I just don't have room for you here. Too much furniture to bump into. But joking aside, we :heart: you LBB. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm still working on a darn good prize, but am waiting for an answer from the vendor. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LBB is truly the best prize, imho.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

summer season isn't my season of the year. It all depends, but mostly, I don't get around much in SM. I missed the Raffle last year because I was away. I would love to contribute this year. In fact, the malts selected the donation prize by themselves  They wanna donate a couple of stuffed toys - they have their own which they always enjoy playing with and think that sending out two other similar toys will be nice. 

Who shall I send out the donation prize to and when? I prefer to do it soon. 

hugs
Kat


----------

